# Nếu mặt vẫn nổi đầy mụn khi dùng kem trị mụn, hẳn bạn đã bỏ qua những điều này!



## nusy (29/9/18)

*Một làn da đẹp là một làn da sạch, mịn màng sáng khỏe. Chuyện ám ảnh với chị em phụ nữ còn hơn xem phim kinh dị chính là mỗi lần mụn “cất tiếng gọi tên đòi gặp mặt” khiến da mặt trở nên xấu đi, mất tính thẩm mỹ.*

Một làn da đẹp là một làn da sạch, mịn màng sáng khỏe. Chuyện ám ảnh với chị em phụ nữ còn hơn xem phim kinh dị chính là mỗi lần mụn “cất tiếng gọi tên đòi gặp mặt” khiến da mặt trở nên xấu đi, mất tính thẩm mỹ.

_

_
_Một làn da nhiều mụn nếu không được chữa trị sẽ khiến chúng ta thiếu tự tin trong công việc và cuộc sống_​
Hành trình tống khứ lũ mụn đáng ghét không phải là chuyện dễ dàng, có rất nhiều loại mụn khác nhau và mỗi tình trạng da mụn sẽ có cách điều trị khác nhau. Nếu không hiểu rõ vấn đề của da, dẫn đến điều trị không đúng cách sẽ càng khiến tình trạng mụn nhiều thêm.

*1. Có những loại mụn nào?*

_

_
_Các loại mụn phổ biến bạn sẽ gặp như: mụn đầu trắng, mụn đầu đen, mụn bọc, mụn mủ, mụn sẩn..._

_

_
_Có rất nhiều loại mụn khác nhau xuất hiện trên da tùy vào tình trạng da mỗi người cũng như sức khỏe của bạn._​
Có thể kể đến những loại mụn phô biến thường gặp ở phụ nữ Việt như:

*Mụn đầu trắng*
Mụn đầu trắng thường xuất hiện chủ yếu trên mũi với hình dáng nhỏ li ti sần sùi năm trên bề mặt da. Khi lượng dầu, bã nhờn trên da hoạt động quá mạnh dẫn đến thừa bã nhờn, cộng thêm tế bào da chết gây bí tắc lỗ chân lông, tạo nên mụn đầu trắng.

*Mụn đầu đen*
Là những chấm mụn nhỏ có màu đen trên da, khu vực tập trung chủ yếu của loại mụn này đa phần cũng là vùng da quanh mũi, gò má. Mụn đầu đen hình thành do nhân mụn tiếp xúc với không khí bị oxy hoá nên chuyển sang màu đen. Thông thường khi đã bị mụn đầu đen, nếu không giữ vệ sinh sạch sẽ hoặc khôngcó biện pháp xử lí thì dễ sinh ra mụn bọc, viêm mủ nặng.
​*Mụn bọc, mụn mủ.*
Là những nốt mụn sưng tấy, bị viêm, có mủ vàng bên trong. Ban đầu mụn có biểu hiện sưng tấy, đỏ và hơi nhứt, khi không vệ sinh kĩ càng và có biện pháp can thiệp kịp thời, mụn sẽ phát viêm to hơn, ổ viêm ăn sâu dưới tế bào da, dễ gây nên sẹo sau khi lành.

_

_
_Có nhiều loại mụn khác nhau, cần biết rõ bạn đang gặp tình trạng mụn gì để điều trị phù hợp_​
*2. Nguyên nhân khiến da nổi mụn*
Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khiến làn da đang mịn màng trở nên đầy mụn. Dưới đây là những nguyên nhân bị mụn phổ biến mà chúng ta thường gặp.

- Tuyến bã nhờn hoạt động quá mạnh, đặc biêt ở những người trong độ tuổi dậy thì. Những bạn có làn da dầu sẽ thường xuyên gặp mụn hơn những người có làn da khô.

- Sau khi nặn mụn, tẩy da chết xong lỗ chân lông đang còn mở nhưng lại để cho da tiếp xúc với khói bụi bẩn, khiến tuyến bã nhờn bên trong tế bào da bị oxy hóa, dễ hình thành lên nhiều mụn đầu đen hơn, làm cho lỗ chân lông bị tắt nghẽn, dễ tạo thành mụn bọc, mụn mủ.

- Chế độ sinh hoạt không hợp lý, ăn nhiều dầu mỡ, chiên xào, rượu bia.

- Vệ sinh da không kĩ, dẫn đến da bị dơ, viêm. Đặc biêt những bạn sử dụng dầu tẩy trang nếu không nhũ hóa kĩ cũng khiến da sinh mụn.

- Do mỹ phẩm không phù hợp với da.

- Rối loạn nội tiết tố bên trong cơ thể, thường xuyên stress

- Đường ruột không sạch dẫn đến cơ chế cơ thể phải thải độc qua da và dấu hiệu nhận thấy là da sinh mụn.

*Tại sao dùng kem trị mụn mà da lại phát mụn nhiều hơn?*
Một số trường hợp bị mụn và dùng kem trị mụn cho biết, sau khi dùng kem trị mụn 2-3 ngày, da nổi mụn nhiều hơn, điều này khiến họ lo sợ và không sử dụng kem trị mụn đó nữa.

*Tuy nhiên có 1 sự thật bạn nên biết:*
Da chúng ta có chu kì thay tế bào chết 15-30 ngày, càng lớn tuổi chu kì thay da chết càng chậm hơn, có khi lên đến 2 tháng.
Khi chúng ta dùng kem trị mụn, các thành phần hoạt chất trong kem sẽ đẩy nhanh quá trình tái tạo da, đó là lí do chúng ta thấy các hiện tượng mụn trồi lên da, có người nổi mụn to, có người sẽ thấy mụn li ti trên bề mặt da. 

_

_
_ Kiên nhẫn là điều kiện tiên quyết trong quá trình trị mụn_​
Nhưng bạn cần phải kiên nhẫn trong thời điểm bắt đầu trị mụn vì quá trình mà dân gian hay gọi là "đẩy mụn" này cần thời gian để lớp tế bào da cũ được thay thế bởi lớp da mới, sau 1 tháng hoặc thậm chí 2 tháng thì những hiện tượng này sẽ biến mất, mụn biến mất, vết thâm cũng đỡ đi hẳn. Do đó, dục tốc bất đạt, nếu chỉ vì thấy mụn được đẩy trồi lên da mà bạn ngưng điều trị thì sẽ không thể nào hết mụn được, nhân mụn cần phải được lấy ra khỏi da mới khỏi, chứ không phải lặn đi.

*Một số cách tự nhiên giúp trị mụn tại nhà:*
Bên cạnh việc dùng thuốc trị mụn, kem trị mụn có thành phần azelaic acid, B3, benzoyl peroxide, retinoid, salicylic acid.... bạn có thể tự tạo hỗn hợp trị mụn tại nhà bằng các nguyên liệu kháng khuẩn dễ tìm như sau.

*Trị mụn bằng lá neem:*
Lá neem giúp kháng khuẩn, trị sưng viêm cực kì hiệu quả, acid béo trong lá neem sẽ mau chóng làm dịu vết mụn, trị mụn mà không để lại thâm.

_

_
_Mặt nạ trị mụn từ lá neem là vũ khí kháng viêm, trị mụn siêu tốt. Lá neem tuy chưa phổ biến ở VN nhưng là loại thảo dược trị mụn phổ biến ở các nước Âu Mỹ._​
*Cách thực hiện*: Bạn mua lá neem về nghiền nhuyễn, trộn với 2 3 giọt nước cốt chanh hoặc mật ong rồi thoa lên vùng da mụn.

*Tràm trà*
Từ xa xưa, tràm trà đã được sử dụng như một loại thảo dược kháng khuẩn cho da, nó có chứa beta- terpineol với khả năng sát trùng cao hơn bất kỳ loại tinh dầu tự nhiên nào.
Sử dụng tinh dầu tràm trà sẽ giúp loại bỏ vi khuẩn gây mụn, các chất bẩn, tế bào chết tích tụ trên làn da cũng biến mất, giúp các nốt mụn giảm đi nhanh chóng.

_

_
_Bạn có thể thoa tinh dầu tràm trà lên các nốt mụn sưng viêm_​
*Ngoài ra lưu ý những điều này khi trị mụn để đạt hiệu quả:*

Không thức khuya, ăn thức ăn cay, nóng, chiên xào nhiều mỡ
Không để rơi vào trạng thái căng thẳng thường xuyên
Giữ đường ruột luôn sạch, tránh tích tụ độc trong cơ thể
Chọn kem trị mụn có thành phần trà xanh, azelaic acid, B3, benzoyl peroxide, retinoid, salicylic acid....
Không sờ tay lên da, không nặn mụn đầu đen hoặc mụn đang viêm
_Chỉ cần bạn lưu ý những phương pháp trên và kiên trì thực hiện, sau 2-3 tháng, tình trạng da sẽ cải thiện rất rõ._

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

